# Video: High speed wahoo trolling in West End, Bahamas



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

We crossed over from Palm Beach (FL) for a great day of wahoo fishing in West End. Ended up going 4 for 4. Here is the video:

http://www.vimeo.com/8856179


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Outstanding!!!!! But that kinda fishing looks boring... Not to come down on ya, just expressing my opinion. I just dont see the fun in "Winch" fishing. 
Wouldnt that be more fun and exciting with standup gear?


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

That's some good eating right there!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I fished offshore for some years, and I still don't understand why Captains make their parties reel in the fish at 6 or 7 knots. I realize all the other trolling baits drop. Is it to neutralize the hooked fish?. We used to slow radically when hooked up, regardless of what type of fish. Also have caught Tuna on trolling baitswhile sinking. I have read about high speed Wahoo fishing, like at 18 knots. What is that ,like a 24 oz bait or heavier? Cool video


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Peixaria said:


> I fished offshore for some years, and I still don't understand why Captains make their parties reel in the fish at 6 or 7 knots. I realize all the other trolling baits drop. Is it to neutralize the hooked fish?. We used to slow radically when hooked up, regardless of what type of fish. Also have caught Tuna on trolling baitswhile sinking. I have read about high speed Wahoo fishing, like at 18 knots. What is that ,like a 24 oz bait or heavier? Cool video


most cap's willk keep up speed to keep up line tension... giving a pelagic slack is going to end only one way, a lost fish. cap's yelling "wind, wind, wind, wind!" and the anglers not reeling, slack is produced and he'll bump up the throttle to keep out any slack. also when you get bit, theres often more in the area, so keeping up the pace will increase 2nd, or more bites...


----------

